# Very Sad



## SarahBear82 (Oct 28, 2017)

Well everyone, Peanut had an accident. 

My daughter and I were sitting and chatting this morning, when all of a sudden Peanut fell to the bottom of the cage from the top. It came out of no where, and we weren't sure what happened as we weren't looking at her. 
She climbed back up to her favorite perch, and her left wing looks like it does in the photo.. this happened at 730am, and right now I think I see some slight improvement at times.. 

My husband and I took her to a local vet that also sees birds, and they told us they didn't feel anything out of the ordinary. We couldn't afford xrays right now, and the vet said to just keep an eye on her. 
Peanut is still eating and drinking, but not as vigorously and definitely is having trouble getting around. 
I've rearranged the bars in her cage to make it easier for her, as she almost fell again by missing a perch. 
I hope she recovers. I don't know if we can afford surgery if that is the solution.. 

I've attached a pic... 
Any advice???.. I'm so sick with worry for her...


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Awww sorry to hear this. I don't have experience with injuries but generally try to keep her warmer than usual. Injured/ill birds need warmth, but lamps or other heat sources can be hazardous. Lower her higher perches if it looks like she might fall again to minimize the impact. Give her her favorite treats along with her usual food - millet spray is usually good because birds eat it like candy but it's nutritious. You want to keep her stress level down as much as possible. I hope someone here has more helpful suggestions or insight into the problem.


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Is she showing any other signs of illness? Is she fluffed up? Is her wing just siting like that permanently? If so it may be damaged. If it is hanging low permanently it may be a broken wing and would need treatment ASAP.

Move her to a smaller cage, you can buy a cheap one for £20/30 from a pet shop if you do not have one and keep the room warm. Make sure to give fresh food and water in there too. Keep a close eye on her. 

Did the vets give you any other advice or just send you away? She looks in pain in the photos so a little concerned as to why your vets done nothing. 

I would not keep her in the big cage. She may have another fall. Young birds in big cages can be a bad idea due to the fact they are still young and clumsy but there also may be an underlying issue.


----------



## SarahBear82 (Oct 28, 2017)

Kzall said:


> Is she showing any other signs of illness? Is she fluffed up? Is her wing just siting like that permanently? If so it may be damaged. If it is hanging low permanently it may be a broken wing and would need treatment ASAP.
> 
> Move her to a smaller cage, you can buy a cheap one for £20/30 from a pet shop if you do not have one and keep the room warm. Make sure to give fresh food and water in there too. Keep a close eye on her.
> 
> ...


There are times she is fluffed, and times she's not. Her wing looks the same this morning. And its not really hanging low, it's sticking out. It seems to be level, just sticking out and away from her body. She just got done eating a little. 

We have a spare cage we had our budgie in. Its small for a cockatiel, but we could place her in there for now???

The vet didn't give me any other instructions. I am going to try and locate a different one today. I need a second opinion. I am so sad and worried. I thought I was doing right by her by getting a bigger cage. The cage she had, to me, was rather small, and she seems so happy in this one. This was my fault and I feel horrible..

Thank you for the advice..


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

It would be good to get a second opinion as she could have fallen due to another issue that could be making her feel off balance. 

Yes, may be an idea if you want to put her in a smaller cage just for now so it restricts her hurting herself anymore but go with what you think is best and less stressful for her.

Does she still look like she is struggling with her wing? 
Please do not feel bad, its hard because we want lots of room for them but they are so clumsy when young. I sadly lost a budgie due to moving them to a big cage and them falling off their perch.. but even in that circumstance it was likely an underlying issue so its always better to check with a vet who cares and get that second opinion. It sounds like your vet was not very helpful...









A lot of caring for birds is just going on what you know and learn and what you think is best. If her wing doesnt look right to you chances are she has hurt it.

Just keep an eye on her for now and keep being attentive,hopefully it will turn out to be something easily helped! I hope the vets goes OK.
Keep us updated.


----------



## SarahBear82 (Oct 28, 2017)

Kzall said:


> It would be good to get a second opinion as she could have fallen due to another issue that could be making her feel off balance.
> 
> Yes, may be an idea if you want to put her in a smaller cage just for now so it restricts her hurting herself anymore but go with what you think is best and less stressful for her.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your advice. I still feel horrible. I have cried quite a bit this morning over her injury. How do vets usually fix an injury like this???

She won't let me get her out of the cage. I really dont want to grab her and injure her more, so I'll keep her where she is until the vet appointment later this afternoon. My husband will be here and we both can work together to get her out safely.

Right now she's on her favorite perch, and just woke from a nap. She just preened herself a bit and stretched. It looked like she stretched her left wing a bit, but still won't fully close the wing. Now she's back to sleep. 
She has been more careful getting around. She's been climbing everywhere instead of hopping from perch to perch. 
I don't know if it'll do any good, but I placed a thick blanket over the grate at the bottom of the cage, so if she did happen to fall again it should soften it. Just will wash it once it gets too dirty, and replace it with another blanket until we can get her into the smaller cage after her appointment. I have the heat up in the room too. Its a comfortable temp. 

Again... thank you..


----------



## GL22 (May 14, 2017)

Oh dear I am so sorry Peanut has fallen and I hope she will recover very soon it is a worry when our pets get hurt or are poorly. I hope the vet can help her feel comfortable as soon as possible. Please keep us updated with her progress. Thinking of you and your baby. 
GL22


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

That is good she is comfy.
The blankets on the bottom of the cage are a great idea.

Her wing looks like its been sprained... if it were broken it would be hanging low. Hopefully the new vet will be of some help.

Let us know what the vets say and if you need anything be sure to ask on here 

I hope Peanuts feeling a little better soon.


----------



## SarahBear82 (Oct 28, 2017)

Kzall said:


> That is good she is comfy.
> The blankets on the bottom of the cage are a great idea.
> 
> Her wing looks like its been sprained... if it were broken it would be hanging low. Hopefully the new vet will be of some help.
> ...


I'm glad i put the blankets down then. Right now she's back to sleep after climbing to get more food. 
So could you explain the difference in a broken wing versus sprained?? I tried to google it, but I'm a visual person so it helps to either have a very detailed description or pictures. And I couldn't find anything when I googled the injury. Nothing that I could read to help me really see the difference in how a bird holds a broken wing versus sprained. 

What would a vet do for a sprained wing? Wrap it, I assume, and make sure she doesn't use it while it heals?? She's going regardless, I'm just being curious..
I attached another picture. It will come up sideways though, as I really don't want to post this pic on Imgur.


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Poor Peanut.
A sprain tends to be held away from the body looking a little unsettled. Whereas a break can be unlevel with the opposite wing and sometimes dragging.
Yeah to my knowledge they would wrap the wing and ask Peanut to stay off flying for a little while.


----------



## SarahBear82 (Oct 28, 2017)

Kzall said:


> Poor Peanut.
> A sprain tends to be held away from the body looking a little unsettled. Whereas a break can be unlevel with the opposite wing and sometimes dragging.
> Yeah to my knowledge they would wrap the wing and ask Peanut to stay off flying for a little while.


That sounds exactly like what she has. Her wing is level with the other, but she is holding it away from her body. She can move it, and does here and there. But won't pull it back in like the other wing..
I hope this vet is better than the last..


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

If it is dislocated (will also be away from the body) it can be put back into place and if sprained can be wrapped and can heal - both are treatable so hopefully the new vet will be of help and little Peanut will be feeling better soon!

There are some threads to search on talk cockatiels that may help with info and others experience. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

How is Peanut doing?


----------



## SarahBear82 (Oct 28, 2017)

Kzall said:


> How is Peanut doing?


I don't think the vets in this area are very good. 2nd vet in a row that says they don't feel anything wrong and sent me home with the "keep an eye on her" answer. Her wing is still the same. The next closest avian vet from me is 45 mins, and they are booked until December. The next closest is an hour and a half, and they are also booked out. 
So, it looks like I should have done some more research before i got birds. As it seems the vets in my area are not very good..
Her behavior is fine it seems, or she hides it well. She's eating and drinking, taking millet from me still, climbing around, and playing with her toys. She just clearly has a messed up wing. 
I feel horrible, and I hope in the next few days I can figure out a solution. My husband wanted to towel her, and try and move her wing around to see if maybe we could pop her wing back into place in case its dislocated, but I'm nervous because I don't want to do it wrong.. but I don't think its right to wait until a vet has an open spot.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Can you at least ask the vet to prescribe pain medication for her?


----------



## SarahBear82 (Oct 28, 2017)

enigma731 said:


> Can you at least ask the vet to prescribe pain medication for her?


Sorry. Yes I did do that. I forgot to mention that.


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

That is odd the vets are being so stupid...

Are there any normal vets (not avian) you could take her too?

Last idea would be to ask the pet shop where you got Peanut from if you have not already.


----------



## SarahBear82 (Oct 28, 2017)

Kzall said:


> That is odd the vets are being so stupid...
> 
> Are there any normal vets (not avian) you could take her too?
> 
> Last idea would be to ask the pet shop where you got Peanut from if you have not already.


These ones are normal vets, but they say they also can service birds. 
The other vet that is 45 mins from me is also a normal vet, and the one over an hour and a half away is an avian vet. 
My next idea was to contact the store we got her from. I am hoping they have a vet they use. Hopefully it isnt one I've been told about already that is booked out.


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Oct 8, 2013)

SarahBear82 said:


> These ones are normal vets, but they say they also can service birds.
> The other vet that is 45 mins from me is also a normal vet, and the one over an hour and a half away is an avian vet.
> My next idea was to contact the store we got her from. I am hoping they have a vet they use. Hopefully it isnt one I've been told about already that is booked out.


Did you tell the vet that this is an injury that cannot wait a month? Many vets have appointments held open for such circumstances... I would go with the avian vet.


----------



## SarahBear82 (Oct 28, 2017)

ParrotletsRock said:


> SarahBear82 said:
> 
> 
> > These ones are normal vets, but they say they also can service birds.
> ...


I called them today and told them she really needs to be seen. I'm waiting on a call back to see whether they can figure something out. This is for the avian vet. Keep your fingers crossed I can get her in today or tomorrow..


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

SarahBear82 said:


> ...This is for the avian vet. Keep your fingers crossed I can get her in today or tomorrow..


I hope so, too.


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Hope so too.
Most vets do emergency appointments so hopefully you can get Peanut seen!

Keep us updated


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I might just show up there with her.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I mean this is an emergency, she needs to be seen. Where at in Washington are you? If in Washington state, I used to live out there and worked for a normal vet that saw birds. While they did have appointments, if you showed up with an injured animal, they made sure to get you in. At this point, you can't wait the month to be seen, as by then it could heal that way and that would be even worse. Hopefully they can get you in.


----------



## ladyc (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh poor bubba! So sorry to hear that. Absolutely not your fault. They are so easily spooked it could have been anything. Sending healing thoughts.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahBear82 (Oct 28, 2017)

I got her into an avian vet in Portland. She is resting right now. Her wing was dislocated. She hated it, but they were able to easily fix her wing. They gave me some pain/anti-inflammatory meds, and she's resting right now... 
She's a little spooked, so I'm just letting her rest. It was a stressful scenario for her, especially since she wasn't even used to me fully yet. 

The blankets I have on the bottom of the cage are still there, and I think I'm just going to keep blankets down there until she's more coordinated and better at getting around. So we don't have a repeat of this. 

I am sure that since this happened, any trust or bonding we had, has gone, but I just want her fully healthy before we begin working with her again. Have any of you experienced a loss of bond, or backstepping in taming, when medical emergencies arise?
She will still take millet from my hand though, so all is not lost. 

I am just so glad we were able to get her in.. I took the advice of some of you, and just showed up with her, and sat in the waiting room until they could see her. We didn't have to wait long. 

How long do you think I should give before I can start working with her again? Vet said to give it a few weeks to make sure she's healed. 

Thank you ALL for helping me, giving me advice, and just putting my mind at ease. You all helped me tremendously, especially since I feel like this whole thing is my fault. 
But, she is now on the path to healing.


----------



## Kzall (Jul 30, 2017)

Oh I am so glad!
You probably have not stepped back in training much at all, it is unlikely so I would not worry. 
The important thing is that Peanut is on the road to recovery and her wing will be better!

Keep at your usual with the training when Peanut is feeling better, you should be just fine on that. She is young and I do not reckon she will hold it against you. 

Keeping the blankets is a good idea also. 

Good luck to yourself and Peanut and good on you for showing up and making sure Peanut is seen


----------



## SarahBear82 (Oct 28, 2017)

Kzall said:


> Oh I am so glad!
> You probably have not stepped back in training much at all, it is unlikely so I would not worry.
> The important thing is that Peanut is on the road to recovery and her wing will be better!
> 
> ...


Thank you  
I am so relieved it was something they could easily fix. 
It's nice to hear not much damage has been done regarding our bonding and training. On days I see she's feeling ok, I will work with her little bits here and there. 
I think its bedtime for me lol this whole thing with her wing has contributed to me not getting adequate sleep. And I'm sure for her as well..

Again, you all were amazing. Thank you!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can still continue to offer her treats while she heals. Leaving goodies in her food bowl, making sure she can see you doing it, will definitely help.


----------



## SarahBear82 (Oct 28, 2017)

roxy culver said:


> You can still continue to offer her treats while she heals. Leaving goodies in her food bowl, making sure she can see you doing it, will definitely help.


Great. Thank you Roxy. I will definitely do that


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I have never had a tiel hold a grudge for medical things (and I have special needs birds who need a lot, including injections at times). I would just focus on giving her as many positive experiences as possible, like Roxy said. Even while she's healing, you can give her treats she enjoys, play soft music, or sit by her cage and talk to her.


----------



## SarahBear82 (Oct 28, 2017)

enigma731 said:


> I have never had a tiel hold a grudge for medical things (and I have special needs birds who need a lot, including injections at times). I would just focus on giving her as many positive experiences as possible, like Roxy said. Even while she's healing, you can give her treats she enjoys, play soft music, or sit by her cage and talk to her.


Thank you  it's nice to know she won't hold a grudge after administering medicine. Or from remembering us having to remove her from the cage to get her to the vet. 
Time is on our side, I know.  
I will keep doing as you all suggest. She really is a sweet bird, and I can't wait for the day when she will trust me.


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

SarahBear82 said:


> ... they were able to easily fix her wing...


Glad to hear it!


----------



## frozengirl (Nov 26, 2016)

Any updates on your tiel healing ?  so glad the avian vet helped! When my budgie sprained his wing due to a night fright the vet prescribed painkillers and I kept him in a travel cage so he couldn't do much flying for two weeks.

For the first week while he was healing he was angry if I got too close while servicing the cage. Before I separated him from his budgie friend he was angry at him too. It was just because he wanted to be left alone to heal. After the pain was gone he was back to his usual self


----------



## Milligan (Dec 12, 2017)

Good to hear Peanut is healing. Always sad when birds are injured. Best of luck!


----------

